# [multimedia] Videos Flash en PowerBook G4 (RESUELTO)

## neopablo2000

Hola!! Solo queria preguntar si a alguien que tenga una mac de este tipo (G3, G4) pudo hacer andar los videos embebidos en las paginas con swfdec. Yo he intentado de todo y no he tenido resultados aun. Entre los errores, se hace mencion a que no se encuentran codecs adecuados para reproducir ciertos tipos de video y audio, aunque los plugins de gstreamer estan todos emergidos, etc. Lo unico que se ven bien son las animaciones, pero videos del tipo Youtube, Metacafe, etc, no se reproducen debido a esos errores. Es solo para iniciar la pregunta, en la medida que se vayan dando respuestas, voy poniendo mas info, para ver si lo podemos hacer andar.

No se si la version nueva (0.9.2) tendra algunas mejoras como para que esto suceda. En portage aun no esta debido a que es una version aun de prueba. Baje las fuentes, y las compile, y swfdec compilo bien. Pero no asi el plugin swfdec-mozilla, ya que cuando chequea la presencia de swfdec, no puede encontrarlo. En fin, inicio el tema. Saludos!!

Agrego codigo de cuanod intento reproducir un video en youtube con swfdec. Les comento que el video aparece, con sus respectivos controles, pero no son responsivos. De hecho como congelado, pero si hago un scrolling en la pagina, y vuelvo, se ve como el video carga, pero no se reproduce. A continuacion, codigo de consola:

neopablo@the_matrix ~ $ firefox

unhandled event 19

Loading stream: http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/watch-vfl163103.swf

Loading stream: http://v23.lscache4.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?ip=0.0.0.0&sparams=id%2Cexpire%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Calgorithm%2Cburst%2Cfactor%2Coc%3AU0dWSFFRVl9FSkNNNl9JS1pJ&algorithm=throttle-factor&itag=34&ipbits=0&burst=40&sver=3&expire=1273168800&key=yt1&signature=8C9D90AF4CD492C7F6ABB8D40CEA6A71AF00AEE9.0EC5734498B475B6D4003224C0C2EE44DA1D5D1F&factor=1.25&id=213dfaa4e718bec2

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/crossdomain.xml

Loading stream: http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/ad-vfl163103.swf

Loading stream: http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/iv_module-vfl163103.swf

Loading stream: http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/subtitle_module-vfl163103.swf

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=IT36pOcYvsI&t=vjVQa1PpcFNiaSZSlehF-CEC6ayHTwrAzaltJkBRX3Y=&el=detailpage&ps=&fmt=34&asv=2&noflv=1

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_font.c(378): tag_func_define_font_name: didn't find a font with id 9

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_font.c(378): tag_func_define_font_name: didn't find a font with id 7

(firefox:5432): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so': /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so: R_PPC_REL24 relocation at 0x0b6de344 for symbol `strchr' out of range

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_codec_gst.c(211): swfdec_gst_decoder_init: failed to create decoder

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_video_decoder.c(407): swfdec_video_decoder_errorv: error decoding video: no suitable decoder for video codec 7

(firefox:5432): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so': /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so: R_PPC_REL24 relocation at 0x0b555344 for symbol `strchr' out of range

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_codec_gst.c(224): swfdec_gst_decoder_init: failed to create 'ffaudioresample' element

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_audio_decoder.c(232): swfdec_audio_decoder_errorv: error decoding audio: no suitable decoder for audio codec 10

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/xlb/watch/strings-es_ES.xlb

Loading stream: http://video.google.com/crossdomain.xml

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/xlb/subtitles/strings-es_ES.xlb

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/xlb/annotations/strings-es_ES.xlb

Loading stream: http://www.google.com/reviews/y/crossdomain.xml

Loading stream: http://www.google.com/crossdomain.xml

Loading stream: http://video-stats.video.google.com/s?ns=yt&docid=IT36pOcYvsI&referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eyoutube%2Ecom%2F&cr=US&csipt=wwad&sourceid=y&vid=bOSe3nGTVMu5MdH8pM6RxMjWL-na7TmbC&hl=es_ES&el=detailpage&sdetail=f%3Arec%2DLGOUT%2Dexp%5Fstronger%5Fr2%2D2r%2D1&et=0.033&rt=0.4&vw=854&md=1&ccDOPS=0&sd=BD075EA4AHH1273146205647114&bc=323595&ccPS=0&w=640&fv=WIN%209%2C0%2C999%2C0&cc=1&plid=AASF63LugBTIV9Zd&h=360&len=125.893&st=0.033&fmt=34&vh=480

Loading stream: http://s2.youtube.com/s?ns=yt&docid=IT36pOcYvsI&referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eyoutube%2Ecom%2F&cr=US&csipt=wwad&sourceid=y&vid=bOSe3nGTVMu5MdH8pM6RxMjWL-na7TmbC&hl=es_ES&el=detailpage&sdetail=f%3Arec%2DLGOUT%2Dexp%5Fstronger%5Fr2%2D2r%2D1&yttk=1&et=0.133&rt=0.53&vw=854&md=1&ccDOPS=0&sd=BD075EA4AHH1273146205647114&w=640&ctp=1&ccPS=0&cc=1&plid=AASF63LugBTIV9Zd&h=360&len=125.893&st=0.133&fmt=34&asv=2&vh=480

Loading stream: http://video.google.com/timedtext?sparams=caps%2Cexpire%2Cv&expire=1273168800&caps=asr&key=yttt1&signature=562D07B4D1AC2004869D9442DBF59CE8DDF60F27.05EFD2FB01D5F865B623D15978F4F3F73E71C51D&hl=es_ES&v=IT36pOcYvsI&ts=1273146214809&type=list&tlangs=1&asrs=1

Loading stream: http://static.2mdn.net/879366/DartShell7_7_YT.swf?mtfNoFlush=true

Loading stream: http://www.google.com/reviews/y/read2?video_id=IT36pOcYvsI

Loading stream: http://static.2mdn.net/instream/dartshell7.xml

Loading stream: http://static.2mdn.net/879366/DartShellPlayer7_7_37.swf?mtfNoFlush=true

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/null

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_resource.c(244): swfdec_resource_stream_target_parse: no decoder found for format

Loading stream: http://static.2mdn.net/879366/DartShellPlayer7_7_37.swf?mtfNoFlush=true

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/null

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_resource.c(244): swfdec_resource_stream_target_parse: no decoder found for formatLast edited by neopablo2000 on Fri May 07, 2010 12:37 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## neopablo2000

Bueno, he dejado de lado un poco el swfdec para ver videos. Para las animaciones funciona perfecto (salvo raras excepciones, en las que le echo mas la culpa al procesador de mi G4 de 550 mhz). Estoy intentando la opcion Firefox + Greasemonkey + script youtube. En la pc de mi hermano que tiene Windows XP lo probe y funciona lo mas bien, pero en mi G4 no puedo hacer que funcione. Instale todo tal cual, pero al ingresar a la pagina de por ejemplo, Youtube, no me aparece debajo del video las opciones para verlo con o sin flash, de hecho, aparece todo tal cual antes de instalar greasemonkey. He compilado VLC con la USE nsplugin, y me ha creado perfectamente el plugin, reconocido por Firefox. Alguna idea de que puede estar faltando? Tendre que recompilar Firefox o VLC con alguna USE extra? Espero comentarios, gracias!!

----------

## gringo

hola  :Smile: 

en mi powerbook si que conseguí que "funcionara" youtube p.ej. Lo pongo entre comillas porque funcionar funciona pero es mas lento que el caballo del malo, el harwdare simplemente no dá mas de si. En versiones mas modernas parece que poco a poco va algo mejor pero creo que francamente no vale la pena liarse con esto.

He visto que las versiones modernas de totem tienen una USE youtube pero supongo que lo único que hace es habilitar el soporte para swfdec, por si quieres probar.

De cualquier manera revisa los flags que tienes habilitadas para gstreamer, igual simplemente te falta soporte para algún codec o algo.

En mi powerbook para que funcionara tuve que asegurarme de que estuviera habilitada la aceleración EXA y no la XAA de las X, de lo contrario no funcionaba. En versiones modernas de las X EXA ya es el método por defecto, si el hardware lo soporta desde luego.

saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

Hola Gringo!! Siempre atento   :Very Happy:  . Ya estuve liado con este tema antes, no se si te acordas, pero volvi a la carga!! Nada mejor que un porfiado para algo que no funciona, jajaja!  :Razz:  . Creo haber habilitado soporte para casi todo (salvo alguna exepcion que no valia la pena) en gstreamer. Aun asi uno de los errores que no entiendo, porque de programacion se de nada para abajo, es que no puede cargar el plugin libgstffmpeg.so, por un motivo que da pero no entiendo... Quizas al no poder cargar el plugin, por logica, no encuentra un decoder apropiado, como dice el error mas adelante. Con respecto a greasemonkey, no entiendo si no funciona greasemonkey, o el script de youtube (en otra pc funciona todo). En fin, sigo probando. 

  Lo que estoy emergiendo en este momento para probar es minitube, una aplicacion que no necesita flash para poder ver los videos. Cuando termine la compilacion posteo el resultado. Aunque no descarto seguir insistiendo con el tema flash. Se que hay limitaciones, en mi caso de hardware, ademas del de software, pero si todos porfiamos un poquito, por ahi, sale algo bueno, jajaja! Gracias gringo!!!

----------

## el_Salmon

Yo colaboré en el ebuild de swfdec para ppc y te puedo decir que en un Mac Mini G4 1.4 GHz funcionaba razonablemente bien Youtube desde la version 0.5.1 asi que ahora deberia ir mucho mejor. Ahora tengo un Mac Mini Intel y no puedo comprobar tu problema. Si sabes algo de ingles puedes preguntar el foro de PPC o en la lista de correo del propio swfdec.

----------

## neopablo2000

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!!! Con respecto al error de Gstreamer, el cual se queja que no puede cargar la libreria libgstffmpeg.so, estuve averiguando y en varios lugares decian que para solucionar ese problema, habia que recompilar ffmpeg con la USE pic. Lo hice asi, pero sigue dando los errores "R_PPC_REL24 relocation out of range". Creo que ese es el verdadero problema, ya que he intentado con swfdec, gnash, totem plugin, e incluso minitube, y tengo en consola siempre el mismo error (debido a que compilan contra gstreamer). Ahora, el problema seria solucionar los errores de relocation. Recompile como dije con la use pic, pero eso no ha solucionado el problema. Sucede que si no reparo eso, no voy a poder ver ningun tipo de video que dependa de Gstreamer, o sea, online. No descarto la solucion de bajarlos y verlos con VLC, pero teniendo la posibilidad de no tener que hacerlo, apuesto por ella. Sigo investigando, gracias!!!   :Very Happy: 

Agrego algo! Pareciera, y solo pareciera, que es un problema comun en PPC. Se nada de programacion, pero creo que tiene que ver con algo de "linkeo dinamico" en vez de "estatico". Sucede que si se hace de manera "estatica" no me sirve de mucho, al menos es lo que saco en claro de tal explicacion. Los que saben corrijanme. Otra cosa, y esto es pregunta: Compile ffmpeg con la USE pic, pero es necesario ademas utilizar la USE custom-cflags para que la USE pic tenga sentido? Porque si es asi, es normal que no me haya tomado los cambios y tendria que recompilar ffmpeg. Por ahora, muchas gracias!!!

----------

## el_Salmon

Si es un error especifico de PPC seguro que te pueden ayudar mejor en Gentoo on PPC. Yo estoy casi seguro que en un G4 de al menos 1 GHz se pueden ver videos de Youtube sin saltos.

----------

## neopablo2000

Bueno, logre resolverlo!! El tema es que probe dos variantes juntas y no se cual me resolvio el problema. Pero lo que hice:

1) Recompile ffmpeg con dos USE: custom-cflags y pic. 

2) Antes de recompilar ffmpeg, agregue a mis CFLAGS la variable -fPIC (deberia retirarla de nuevo...?)

3) Luego recompile gst-plugins-ffmpeg

  Luego inicie minitube, y ahi estan mis videos, funcionando perfectamente, sin problemas de velocidad ni nada, una maravilla!!! Espero que si alguien tiene el mismo problema, pueda llegar a esta guia. Saludos!!!! Y gracias a los que participaron de las respuestas!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  agregue a mis CFLAGS la variable -fPIC

 

no deberías usar nunca esa flag, en caso de que haga falta los devs la pondrán por ti.

 *Quote:*   

> funcionando perfectamente, sin problemas de velocidad ni nada

 

igual pruebo un día pero veo que depende de qt y tampoco es que haga un uso excesivo de youtube ni nada similar por el momento con lo que no creo que lo pruebe a corto plazo.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## neopablo2000

Gracias Gringo!! Entonces voy a sacar la variable pic de mis cflags. En este caso funciono, pero no se si fue por eso, o porque aparte de agregar la USE pic a ffmpeg, agregue la USE custom-cflags. Si alguien me desazna en esto, barbaro. Muchas gracias!!!  :Razz: 

----------

